# little help



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

been wanting to go duck hunting, have not been in 10 yrs, i have a few small creeks i can hunt without boat or dog that have a few ducks in them, and is small enough that i don't need a boat or dog, would i be better off trying to jump shoot or find a little pool and call, any help please


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Personaly, I would scout it and see what area the ducks are dropping in at and then the next morning set up a few decoys and hunt. But thats just because I dont care much for jump shooting, either way will kill birds. Remember duck is out right now. Good luck


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks will give it a try


----------



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

I would take the time while season is out and scout it like the last person said and c whats in the ponds and when they come and go and when season comes back in u will be prepared. this will also tell u whats in the ponds and let u know what kind of decoys to use and were to put them


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Jump shoot?


DC


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

selfproclaim said:


> Jump shoot?
> 
> 
> DC


Flush them like a pheasant and shoot them flying.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Cool thanks!


DC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good to see your still around Jim! Good luck shooting ducks let me know if you need some decoys! lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

id agree with the other posts and scout it out while the season is closed... then set up with a few decoys where you have been seeing the ducks.. i did a lot of walking/jumpshooting along the river last year..it was pretty difficult..the ducks were jumping looong before i got a chance to do the shooting!


----------

